# errorguard



## Linder

Does anyone know anything about ERRORGUARD? Is it a good thing or a scam?


----------



## Jason

From what I've seen and read about it, it seems like a scam. I know I wouldn't get it.


----------



## vbrodt

*vbrodt*

Look at the lower corner it says advertisement


----------

